# Seeking Input



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I currently have an SLP Loudmouth cat-back system. I am thinking I want to buy a set of JBA shorties and cat-less mids. Would I need to have the car tuned? What kind of difference would I see with and without a tune? I have access to a full garage and lift, is the install doable by one person? I have been involved in LT installs and I know it is a major pain. Thanks in advance.

::EDIT:: Would my catback set-up bolt to the JBA mids, or would I need another piece somewhere?


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

freeze916 said:


> I currently have an SLP Loudmouth cat-back system. I am thinking I want to buy a set of JBA shorties and cat-less mids. Would I need to have the car tuned? What kind of difference would I see with and without a tune? I have access to a full garage and lift, is the install doable by one person? I have been involved in LT installs and I know it is a major pain. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ::EDIT:: Would my catback set-up bolt to the JBA mids, or would I need another piece somewhere?


from what i hear shorties are much easier and you can install them by yourself. You shouldnt need any extra pieces. A tune wont be "necessary" but you will not get the full potential out of it obviously. new headers will give you some better flow and a little more HP but the gain wont be that substantial. in my opinion shorties are a waste of money and LT give much more power.


----------

